# audits



## SarahJohnson1976 (Mar 25, 2008)

Does anyone have information on how to properly audit prenatal visits and annuals? 

Thanks in advance,

Sarah


----------



## garmab06 (Mar 29, 2008)

Do you mean that at the time of Prenatal care patient had pap smear done if in need of one or did the patient had  the pap smear on her postpartum visit?


----------



## SarahJohnson1976 (Apr 1, 2008)

No, seperate.  I have never had to audit an annual and I have never had to audit a prenatal visit.

Thanks,

Sarah


----------

